# Planning a home theater set-up



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was planning for a home theater set-up. Due to space constraints I am planning to go with MartinLogan Motion SLM-XL as L/C/R set up for the speakers. I would really appreciate suggestions on a suitable AVR & Subwoofer. Current ones which I am inclining towards are SVS SB2000 Subwoofer & Yamaha RXV579 or RXV779 (due to 4K upscaling). Any alternate & better suggestions from you guys would be really helpful. I will need a 220-240V power source due to the power supply.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Without knowing room size, budget, equipment restrictions, personal preferences, and the like it will be extremely difficult for anyone to give you suggestions. There are just too many different potential combinations.

You also mentioned 220 volts, which implies you probably aren't in the US. Where are you located? That will definitely impact your options.


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

I have attached the room size available - yellow highlighted portion (roughly 3.5 mtr x 2.6 mtr (the setup will have to stay against the small wall). An issue could be that it is open on one side, with only 3 walls. It opens up into another section of the house, which cannot be covered. So I will have to work with the existing room setup. I doubt it could have some serious issue in obtaining a desired output from any system setup.

Now my wife is not going to allow me to keep any standing or column speakers, she says it's gonna look congested, which I feel is right :frown: . The only option left is in-wall or wall mount speakers. The wall is solid brick wall, so I am not very sure about an in-wall setup.I was also planning to go with a Sonos set-up, but am not very keen. 

I am from Kuwait & hence 220-240 V issue. The options for speakers are very limited in Kuwait & even with these limited options costs are ridiculous. I can get the same thing for lesser price from overseas + shipping costs, would eventually be almost same or even less. 

I am looking at a budget of $ 2000-2500 (excluding shipping, which is going to cost me another $500-750, but still OK, I will get what I want). If you have any suggestions for anyone with better overseas shipping options, please let me know.

_Revised thoughts_ - After carefully analyzing the available room space (which I never did until now), I am in double minds whether to spend so much for too small an area. I might go with a smaller set-up for the main TV room as shown in the picture & convert another closed room into a music room, where I can listen to my music (I do not want a TV here, will be out of budget...).I have 2 spare rooms available - 3.5 mtr x 4.2 mtr & a smaller one 3.2 mtr x 3.75 mtr...

OH MAN ! I AM A MESS OF UNFINISHED THOUGHTS ! PLEASE HELP


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Is your budget for speakers, sub, and AVR?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Is your budget for speakers, sub, and AVR?


His budget might be hard to follow as two $500 items might end up being $600 or $1200.
The best plan of attack might be just to keep it as cheap as possible.

The first thing I would change is to go with a PB1000 for sub as that is an open area.


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Currently I have kept the budget as below:-

Speakers - L/C/R - $ 1500
Sub - $ 500
AVR - $ 750
Total - $ 2750 to $ 3250 max 

Being in Kuwait, shipping is going to cost me extra. One current issue would be getting Sub/AVR compatible to 220-240V / 50Hz


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

syamspillai said:


> =_Revised thoughts_ - After carefully analyzing the available room space (which I never did until now), I am in double minds whether to spend so much for too small an area. I might go with a smaller set-up for the main TV room as shown in the picture & convert another closed room into a music room, where I can listen to my music (I do not want a TV here, will be out of budget...).I have 2 spare rooms available - 3.5 mtr x 4.2 mtr & a smaller one 3.2 mtr x 3.75 mtr...
> 
> OH MAN ! I AM A MESS OF UNFINISHED THOUGHTS ! PLEASE HELP


You should finish this thought before proceeding.  Until you know what you want to achieve the system will be a moving target that you'll likely never hit. Once a direction/result is clear, then the products should be considered.




syamspillai said:


> One current issue would be getting Sub/AVR compatible to 220-240V / 50Hz


That may be less of an issue then you realize. Most electronics today have the ability to simply flip a switch and go from 110v/60Hz to 220v/50Hz.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with Jim. Nail down exactly what you want, then we'll go from there.

Don't be afraid to pull together a full-blown system. It's do-able with your budget!


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the inputs. I have decided to go with my initial plan itself. Keep a total budget of up to $ 3000 (excluding shipping). Space concern - A full-blown system in the given area (3.5 mtr x 2.6 mtr) with an open space, is it going to give a good desired effect?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you dead set on the ML speakers?


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Nothing like that. ML on-walls look great & the reviews were equally good as well. Anything else is also equally fine as long as it serves the purpose.:smile:


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

I managed to get in touch with the local ML dealer & obtained the below prices. It so happened that they have Paradigm speakers as well. In this case I do not have to pay for any shipping.

ML SLM XL - $1,015 
ML SLM - $715 
ML DYNAMO 700 W - $997 

PARADIGM MILLENIA LP XL - $877 
MONITOR SUB 10 - $1,260 
MONITOR SUB 12 - $1,477 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay,

I see what you are after and I have a couple options for you.

First, if you are just after looks those speakers are all great. They will look great if you are able to hide the Wires behind the wall. Stick with the smaller models is bass is not good for all of those options. If you are not going to do a 5.1 system I would just do a Left and Right Speaker and that's it. A better option now that I think of it would be to go with a high end passive Sound Bar. 
Like this Goldenear one. (top one)









Second, if you want better sound I would do small bookshelves speakers as you will get far better Sound Quality and deeper bass for sub integration.

Forget the subs from the major brands and stick with SVS, just get the PB model. Bass is what's going to turn you tv room into a Home theater. Spend more money here if you can.


Update for your update: If you are in fact going to do a music room in another room, post again and let us know. A 2 channel setup in a small room is great as along as you have room to place the speakers away from the walls.


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Blacklightning,

Thanks for your response. I did check out Goldenear soundbar, great reviews. I prefer to do a 5.1 setup. You said about small bookshelves speakers, any suggestions? 

I am in fact planning to do a music room in the other room, but I thought to finish with the home theater setup first


----------

